# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  CTE (WITH Clause) dans un Query SQL server pour PowerBuilder donne Syntax Error

## olibara

Bonjour

Je charge mes donnes avec un Query contenant un CTE
Cela est-il possible avec PowerBuilder ?



```

```

Lors de la lecture initiale mes donnes sont correctement affiches (donc le Query a t interprt correctement)

Mais quand j'execute le Load il m'annonce une erreur de Syntaxe
Pourtant ce query est parfaitement correct et exectut dans SSMS

Est-ce une limitation de PowerBI ?




> Microsoft SQL: Incorrect syntax near the keyword 'WITH'.
> Incorrect syntax near the keyword 'with'. If this statement is a common table expression, an xmlnamespaces clause or a change tracking context clause, the previous statement must be terminated with a semicolon.
> Incorrect syntax near ')'.


Merci pour votre aide

----------

